# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  vaginalni prsten

## sophie girafe

Jel netko od vas koristio vaginalni prsten i koja su zapazanja? :Smile:  ginekolog mi je predlozio to kao kontracepciju,ali meni se cini komplicirano i mislim da je to macak u vreci. odnosno isto se radi o hormonalnoj kontracepciji samo se netko sjetio da se to stavlja u rodnicu. Odnosno nosi iste rizike kao i svaka druga hormonalna terapija

----------


## trampolina

Svojevremeno sam se interesirala za njega, prvenstveno zato što mi je ginićka rekla da može s dojenjem (navodno je manja količina hormona). Ali mi se nešto čini da je bilo problema s nabavkom, ne znam točno što, ovo je bilo prije više od dvije godine.

----------


## LEA.st

Ja sam koristila, ali ne mogu usporedit sa drugim vrstama kontracepcije. Koliko sam shvatila, djeluje lokalno, možda glupo zvuči. Nije ništa komplicirano, i ja sam bila šokirana, kako ću ja to... Lako se stavi, 1 DC, unutra su detaljne upute, vadi se 21 DC. Cijelo vrijeme nisam osjećala nikakve probleme. Jedino ga je, tehnički, (ha,ha) nezgodno izvaditi, bar je nisam uspjela, izvadila mi ginekologica i kaže da često žene ne uspiju same. Za kupit mi je trebao bijeli recept, košta oko 150 kn.

----------


## sophie girafe

Prsten se koristi uvijek isti ili se kupuje novi svaki mjesec? Kako si se osjecala dok si ga koristila? Znam da svaka zena drugacije reagira na hormonsku kontracepciju, ali me zanima tvoje iskustvo. Meni je od tableta bilo uzasno muka i zivceki mi nisu bili bas najbolje pa mi je sad fuj sve kaj ima veze sa hormonima, ali nekaj moram izabrati pa nastojim odluciti sto bi bilo najmanje zlo.

----------


## LEA.st

Svaki mjesec se kupuje novi, nisam o tome ni razmišljala, drugačije ne mogu zamislit... Koristila sam ga samo 1 mjesec, (kontracepcija mi nije briga u životu, na žalost u drugim sam vodama), nisam ništa posebno primijetila od nuspojava, rečeno mi je da djeluje lokalno, vjerojatno se time ''zaobiđu'' neka djelovanja...

----------

